# AMAR is in need



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Over the years, SM has had an amazingly generous heart when it comes to rescue. If it wasn't for SM I wouldn't be as involved as I am in American Maltese Association Rescue. I used to see their pleas and donate all the time. But then I made the leap about 4 years ago to become a foster. What a terrific decision that was. After that I became coordinator for the Northeast and VP of the Board. Here I was...one of those people who read about fostering and said, "I could never do that." But I have now and it's been so rewarding. If you have any interest, please visit our site: www.americanmalteseassociationrescue.org and fill out a foster application or an adoption application.
I just wanted to also let you know that AMAR is facing a lot of challenges lately. We have recently taken in many dogs who need expensive surgery -- one has kidney stones, another has a tumor that needs to be removed, two Maltese saved from the Korean Meat Trade who have HW and our latest is Doodles a 9 month old Yorkie/Maltese mix puppy (pictured here) who has PDA, a serious heart issue that must be operated on or she will likely die before she's a year old. Her surgery is tomorrow. On our our FB page: https://www.facebook.com/americanmalteseassociationrescue/ we are fundraising for her with Giving Grid (it's very easy to donate any amount you want) and we also have another very exciting fundraising item that I think many of your would like that's on that page as well. Just one word: bling :chili: Hope you can help us and thanking you in advance. Rescue Rocks:aktion033:Save​


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue

I sent in a donation. Please use it for doodles surgery. I would love to foster, but it is not in the cards. Luck does not like other dogs in the house and with his health condition I do not want him stressed; his liver issue also means that he has a more limited immune system. I hope the surgery goes well.

More and more places are finally banning dog meat trade. Taiwan and Bali have banned it and China is banning it at the Yulin festival.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I donated a few days ago and will again soon. You're doing a great job Susan! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sue
> 
> I sent in a donation. Please use it for doodles surgery. I would love to foster, but it is not in the cards. Luck does not like other dogs in the house and with his health condition I do not want him stressed; his liver issue also means that he has a more limited immune system. I hope the surgery goes well.
> 
> More and more places are finally banning dog meat trade. Taiwan and Bali have banned it and China is banning it at the Yulin festival.


Thank you so much for your donation, Walter. I know you can't foster. Sometimes with Tyler's seizure condition I have to figure out if he's stressed or not and what's best for him. I adore my new foster, Sophie, and have been thinking of keeping her but I think he's always "on guard" being protective of me and jealous about sharing me so I will probably adopt her out. She's so terrific so it's hard.
Yes seems more movement finally about dog meat trade but a festival is still going on in Korea. I just can't even imagine.  At least there's more attention about it and maybe it will change things.


sherry said:


> I donated a few days ago and will again soon. You're doing a great job Susan! Thanks for all you do.


Thank you so much Sherry. We really appreciate it. We got in money from the Specialty and that really helped a lot but then you hit a period where a lot of dogs with a lot of problems come in and it doesn't take much for it to go poof. And we have our permanent fosters who need funds on a constant basis -- they're usually quite sick or old so the need is always there. So glad to see SM members pitching in.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Sue, just wanted to thank you guys for all the wonderful work that AMAR does. Just made a donation online in honor of Pita and Sam the bonded pair that is with Peggy ?. I check on them all the time and am praying that someone will have a forever heart to adopt these two beautiful babies together. They are such sweethearts. If anyone knows of a family that will absolutely love them, please let me know or of course AMAR. We are also donating 1/2 of their adoption fee cost to help keep them together. ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Hi Sue, just wanted to thank you guys for all the wonderful work that AMAR does. Just made a donation online in honor of Pita and Sam the bonded pair that is with Peggy ?. I check on them all the time and am praying that someone will have a forever heart to adopt these two beautiful babies together. They are such sweethearts. If anyone knows of a family that will absolutely love them, please let me know or of course AMAR. We are also donating 1/2 of their adoption fee cost to help keep them together. ?


Hi Bridget - thank you so much. :wub: It just breaks my heart that Pita and Sam haven't been adopted yet. Several people just wanted Pita alone I believe but they seem to be a very bonded pair. It's such a shame. Am hoping your incentive will get someone to come forward. Yes anyone interested in a great bonded pair located in the MidAtlantic region (they're in VA) please check out AMAR's website for them or Petfinder and fill out an adoption application on our site American Maltese Association Rescue. The applications are in the drop down menu for online forms.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I just made another donation. However, this time, I didn't specify for any one particular dog. Of course, everyone of your rescues is special ... and it's getting harder for me to decide who might need it most. I am sure your surgery patients are on top of the list ... but, at this point, I feel you, Edie, and other AMAR earth angels, know better than me, what/who might take priority. 

Sue, I would love to foster. However, like others here on SM, I cannot foster because of Snowball's health issues. Believe me, I don't know how many times, with Sophie alone, I would have loved to not only foster her ... but, I would have loved to adopt her. (I wish Paula and Lorin could adopt her). I cannot help but feel that even Snowball would love her. But, in reality, I am not in a position to foster ... because my focus needs to be solely on taking care of Snowball, who is my heart. 

Often, I feel as though whatever I contribute, is never going to be enough. I think I just read recently, that abandoned dogs are now at an all time high. I swear, that if I ever won one of those multi-million dollar lotteries ... my heart would be not in only helping rescues ... but, working on ways to help prevent so many dogs from being abandoned in the first place. 

In the meantime, I try and donate as much as I can to AMAR. I am always in awe of all the work done through AMAR. Of course, that includes you, too, Sue. 

But, my heart is also in helping local rescues. One of my favorite rescues locally is for ... *Hope For All Creatures* Snowball's groomer, Betsy Hobbs Monroe, is the founder of this rescue. I see her work endless hours ... with lovingly rescuing so many innocent and abandoned animals. Krisi Erwin, Snowball's vet ... volunteers many, many hours, helping Betsy. 

And, then there are human charities that I choose to support. We need healthy human beings, who can help foster and rescue abandoned animals ... animals who are often recuperating from emotional and physical health issues, just like humans. I see it as the circle of love ... us caring for humans ... who care for animals ... animals, who then, unconditionally, care for us, with love. 

Sue, thank you, once again, for all you do. You are amazing. You are an Earth Angel. 

Oh ... and, I still think Tyler would accept Sophie full-time. If you have time, please share some of Sophie's videos here. Tyler and Sophie look so sweet together ... I am not just saying that. 

I love you, girlfriend. :wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sue, Pita and Sam really are bonded and I jut know that someone will love them if they just give them a chance. Can't even begin to tell you how many tears I have shed over this. Sam is such a good boy and just needs someone to value his loyalty and gentlemen like personality. He's just an independent fellow who loves a lap and truly deserves someone to just love him back. That ability to be able to trust someone will help him to learn the rest. These babies have never known love before. Can you imagine what that must have been like? Praying for them and yes, we will do all that we can to help them find their forever home. It means the world to us. 

Btw, I have offered before but wanted to mention it again, I am interested in volunteering to help AMAR with online posts, FB posts, Petfinder, CL, updating pictures, emails, call backs etc. Anything virtual services/outreach related is very much my gift that I can bring to the table. Just let me know where there's a need and I will help. Maybe more help with these types of "marketing" will help to generate more much needed revenue also.


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

Someone that doesn't live in the local area may decide to fly out to adopt them. I did that with Josie who was deaf and a puppymill breeder. I saw her on a rescue site and after I went through the adoption process they did not know anyone in NV to do the home visit. I called the local Greyhound rescue and asked if they would do a home visit and they did and then called the rescue in TX. Once completed we flew out to get her. I hope they get the loving home they deserve.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sue I think it is awesome what you and others at AMAR do! I sent a donation,and I encourage everyone that can spare even a little bit to do so, because I know every little bit sent adds up to help. Like Marie mentioned there are so many organizations in need of help! It can become overwhelming at times. So thankful for people like you that help in many ways! Many blessings your way!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I just made another donation. However, this time, I didn't specify for any one particular dog. Of course, everyone of your rescues is special ... and it's getting harder for me to decide who might need it most. I am sure your surgery patients are on top of the list ... but, at this point, I feel you, Edie, and other AMAR earth angels, know better than me, what/who might take priority.
> 
> Sue, I would love to foster. However, like others here on SM, I cannot foster because of Snowball's health issues. Believe me, I don't know how many times, with Sophie alone, I would have loved to not only foster her ... but, I would have loved to adopt her. (I wish Paula and Lorin could adopt her). I cannot help but feel that even Snowball would love her. But, in reality, I am not in a position to foster ... because my focus needs to be solely on taking care of Snowball, who is my heart.
> 
> ...





summergirl1973 said:


> Sue, Pita and Sam really are bonded and I jut know that someone will love them if they just give them a chance. Can't even begin to tell you how many tears I have shed over this. Sam is such a good boy and just needs someone to value his loyalty and gentlemen like personality. He's just an independent fellow who loves a lap and truly deserves someone to just love him back. That ability to be able to trust someone will help him to learn the rest. These babies have never known love before. Can you imagine what that must have been like? Praying for them and yes, we will do all that we can to help them find their forever home. It means the world to us.
> 
> Btw, I have offered before but wanted to mention it again, I am interested in volunteering to help AMAR with online posts, FB posts, Petfinder, CL, updating pictures, emails, call backs etc. Anything virtual services/outreach related is very much my gift that I can bring to the table. Just let me know where there's a need and I will help. Maybe more help with these types of "marketing" will help to generate more much needed revenue also.





teacherterry said:


> Someone that doesn't live in the local area may decide to fly out to adopt them. I did that with Josie who was deaf and a puppymill breeder. I saw her on a rescue site and after I went through the adoption process they did not know anyone in NV to do the home visit. I called the local Greyhound rescue and asked if they would do a home visit and they did and then called the rescue in TX. Once completed we flew out to get her. I hope they get the loving home they deserve.





Aviannah's Mom said:


> Sue I think it is awesome what you and others at AMAR do! I sent a donation,and I encourage everyone that can spare even a little bit to do so, because I know every little bit sent adds up to help. Like Marie mentioned there are so many organizations in need of help! It can become overwhelming at times. So thankful for people like you that help in many ways! Many blessings your way!


Save​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to give everyone an update I wrote on Doodles today. 
Doodles underwent PDA surgery at 1pm ET today. Thankfully she is OUT OF SURGERY, but is in GUARDED CONDITION. When the surgeon tied off the blood vessel, the heart rate dropped precipitously, but they were able to normalize it. Doodles will be watched throughout the night and will be in our care for 3-4 months before being adoptable, as per her surgeon's suggestion. Please keep her in your thoughts.
And we have not met our goal yet, so please donate if you haven't already and SHARE this campaign to help cover the cost of this lifesaving surgery. Doodles thanks you from the bottom of her repaired heart.:heart::smootch:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just made a donation to AMAR for Doodles. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts that she continue to do well and heal quickly. Such a beautiful puppy. Sue, thank you for all you and all the others involved in rescue do to help these innocent babies.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope Doodles is doing fine after her surgery. May her recovery be swift and complete.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggie's mommy said:


> Just made a donation to AMAR for Doodles. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts that she continue to do well and heal quickly. Such a beautiful puppy. Sue, thank you for all you and all the others involved in rescue do to help these innocent babies.





angel's mom said:


> I hope Doodles is doing fine after her surgery. May her recovery be swift and complete.


Pat and Lynne - thank you so much for your donations. Doodles loves how his aunties (and uncle) have helped save her life. I have a new update:

NEW DOODLES UPDATE: We're very excited to update everyone about Doodles' progress. She really turned a corner the day after her surgery and she is now home with her foster mom! She's eating well, was sleeping quite a bit after the surgery but is starting to get some of her spunk back and she's as sweet as ever preferring her foster mom's lap to anywhere in the house. Peggy is such a perfect mom to her. As always the hardest part of surgical recovery for a puppy is not letting them act like a puppy! Her incision looks good and she goes back for follow up on August 14th. We know Doodles has a lot of fans out there and love being able to spread good news about her.
And we have some more good news. We've reached 50% of our goal on Giving Grid today!! We've also gotten in some generous additional donations outside of Giving Grid from people who prefer paying by check and that doesn't show up in the Giving Grid total. So we're closer to our goal than it looks here and with some more donations we think we'll make it. Your outpouring of love and support make our choice to take on costly procedures so much easier. Saving a life is one thing; affording the medical care to do so is another. You've been there for us for both. Thank you! https://www.givinggrid.com/lfuegy/


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great news.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------

